# Pics of 215/40/18 on a 18x10 ?



## integlspwr (Jul 13, 2002)

I know how 225/40/18s look like but anyone have an idea on how 215/40/18 look on a 18x10 wheel? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## gtibeer (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## veedubb7 (Apr 20, 2002)

http://wheel-whores.com/
Search the tyre stretch link at the top


----------



## pim r32 (Jan 13, 2008)

anyone has a pic of a 18x10 with a 215/40/18


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

pim r32 said:


> anyone has a pic of a 18x10 with a 215/40/18


 Do you know how to use the internet? Google "Tyrestretch.com"


----------



## pim r32 (Jan 13, 2008)

You didn't have to be a dick about it.


----------

